# Master Lee Chi Wai?? Chung Wah?



## shaolin_guy (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm new to this forum and need some help if anyone is able.  I am currently a student of Temple Kung Fu (Grand Master O.E.Simon), and for various reasons am unhappy with my training and plan on switching schools.

I've located a school near my house...in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada.  It is called the "Chung Wah" system, and they teach various styles of Kung Fu.  The head instructor is Master Lee Chi Wai, a 31st generation shaolin warrior disciple of the venerable Su Xi.  All of the information I've been able to locate so far gives me a good feeling about the legitimacy of his training, and while I intend to go check out the school and instructors, I'm wondering if anyone has ever heard of him before.  I would appreciate hearing from any current/former students instructors as well.

I feel I was taken by TKF and Grand Master Simon and want to make sure this doesn't happen again.  I appreciate any comments.  Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't know anything about this. You might also ask at:
http://forum.kungfumagazine.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Skarbromantis (Nov 28, 2002)

I went to one of his tournaments a couple months back, seems like a good guy, cant say anything about his skills, but his students were good fighters.


----------



## shaolin_guy (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys.  I know it's very difficult to determine the legitimacy of instructors now a days, but at least knowing that his students are well trained gives me an idea.  I'm sure I'll end up making my decision based more on a "gut feeling" about him in the end, since I've found out about as much as I can so far.  I think after my TKF experiences...at least I'll know what to look out for now!


----------



## carl (Dec 23, 2002)

You could do far worse than studying kung fu with Chi Wai - he's about one million times better than your previous school.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2002)

What happened?


----------



## shaolin_guy (Dec 23, 2002)

Are you refering to what happened with Temple Kung Fu?  Nothing specific happened with my training, but there are lots of postings on this and other forums about TKF and Grand Master Simon.  In fact, there is a whole separate forum now by ex-students and ex-instructors about the shady business practices, qualifications of GMS himself, and quality of training.


----------



## shaolin_guy (Dec 23, 2002)

Here is that website I refer to:

http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/205613

I just don't want to get deceived like this again!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2002)

I meant, did you switch schools? If so, how's the new one?


----------



## shaolin_guy (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh...sorry...yeah, I haven't switched yet.  I have stopped going to TKF though.  I've just been too busy this month, and the school I plan to start at was actually in the process of re-locating.  I'm pretty sure I will try out this one with Master Lee Chi Wai, probably around mid-January.  Everything I've found out so far looks pretty positive =), and kung fu schools in this area are somewhat limited.  At least for any style I'm interested in learning.


----------



## carl (Dec 25, 2002)

Which styes do you want to study?>


----------



## shaolin_guy (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm thinking I'd like to learn a praying mantis style.  Can anyone explain the differences between 7-star, Plum flower, etc.   I know Chi Wai teaches a couple different ones but I don't think I need to worry about it too much right now.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2002)

There's been a lot of discussion fo praying mantis here. I suggest starting a new thread and asking about Praying Mantis.


----------



## Skarbromantis (Dec 27, 2002)

Shaolin Guy emaI me at SKARBROMANTIS@HOTMAIL I can give you more info .

Skard1


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2002)

Yes, I would start a seperate thread askign about Preying Mantis. Also, feel free to PM or email me as well, I can probably offer some information as well.

7sm


----------



## 3uick (Jun 7, 2019)

I know this is an old Post but I'm curious to know if shaolin_guy ever went to Sifu Lee Chi Wai and if so what was the verdict? I'm looking for Kung Fu schools but there aren't many around. Sifu Lee's Chung Wah seems really interesting. Just wanna know if he's the real deal.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 7, 2019)

3uick said:


> I know this is an old Post but I'm curious to know if shaolin_guy ever went to Sifu Lee Chi Wai and if so what was the verdict? I'm looking for Kung Fu schools but there aren't many around. Sifu Lee's Chung Wah seems really interesting. Just wanna know if he's the real deal.


The original poster (shaolin_guy) hasn't been around for years and his account isn't active any more, so I don't think he's going to be providing any updates.


----------

